# Bun ate a portion of a Kleenex. Is it concerning?



## Jenk (Aug 16, 2010)

My Cali boy ate several chunks out of a Kleenex before I realized he was up to no good. Does it pose a major threat to his health? (I believe that Kleenex disintigrates in water, so I'm hoping that the same happens in a rabbit's digestive tract--especially if it's not a whole Kleenex.)

Thank you,

Jenk


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 16, 2010)

This happened to my rabbit before when I left her alone. She was fine.

I don't think it would post a major threat, but just look out for signs of any sickness. He should be fine though


----------



## Jenk (Aug 16, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> This happened to my rabbit before when I left her alone. She was fine.
> 
> I don't think it would post a major threat, but just look out for signs of any sickness. He should be fine though



Thank you for sharing your experience. I always find it helpful to learn of other people's similar (if not identical) circumstances that turned out fine. I will keep a close eye on him, though, to make certain he's eating/drinking/eliminating normally.

Now that I think about it, I'm thankful that I caught my monkey boy when I did; he could've easily sucked down the full Kleenex.

Jenk


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, my bunnies have nibbled napkin corners before, but not a tissue, and it had no impact on them. It was just another piece of paper or cardboard to them


----------



## Jenk (Aug 16, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yeah, my bunnies have nibbled napkin corners before, but not a tissue, and it had no impact on them. It was just another piece of paper or cardboard to them



Okay, I'm breathing even easier now. 

BTW, I _love_ your descriptions of your bun crew--especially Toby's "ninja" title. :biggrin2:


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 16, 2010)

Mine has nibbled on paper towel and TP with no ill effects. I don't think he had more than a taste but no problems.


----------



## Steph16 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have left a paper towel roll on top of my bunnies cage, without thinking, and he brought it in. He didn't have anything bad happen to him. He actually placed it in his water, and it absorbed most of it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 16, 2010)

Jenk wrote:


> BTW, I _love_ your descriptions of your bun crew--especially Toby's "ninja" title. :biggrin2:


Thanks!! He _is_ a ninja! He'll appear out of nowhere and punish me at any given moment lol


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Aug 16, 2010)

While we are on the subject of bun's eating what they are not suppose to, Thursday evening Wrigley got to the new bag of hay, and ate right through the plastic. To me it looked like he ingested a lot of plastic, the area was about 2in. high by about 5in. long. Up until now he has been fine, eating, pooping normal size,playing, etc. However, I just noticed this evening that his poops look like they are getting smaller in size. I am concerned, is there anything that I can do so that he doesn't go into full GI stasis?, I am concerned that a blockage isn't forming now.


----------



## butsy (Aug 16, 2010)

butsy got into 24 rolls of toilet paper in my bathroom once, shredded it to pieces and im sure she ate a ton, but she's fine


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 17, 2010)

bunnymommy76 wrote:


> While we are on the subject of bun's eating what they are not suppose to, Thursday evening Wrigley got to the new bag of hay, and ate right through the plastic. To me it looked like he ingested a lot of plastic, the area was about 2in. high by about 5in. long. Up until now he has been fine, eating, pooping normal size,playing, etc. However, I just noticed this evening that his poops look like they are getting smaller in size. I am concerned, is there anything that I can do so that he doesn't go into full GI stasis?, I am concerned that a blockage isn't forming now.


2x5 inch piece of plastic is not great, but at least it wasn't much more. Crumpled up through chewing and ingesting, it'll probably make it through the GI tract within a few days. My bunny ate a 3x3 hole of plastic bag also filled with hay while I was on vacation once. My bunny sitter felt so terrible that he watched my bun overnight for 12 hours straight to make sure he would eat and poop. For days I sifted through bunny poop looking for the plastic to come out the other end but I never found it. I think he probably chewed it up into small enough bits that I couldn't find it in the poop pellets. 

If your bun's poop are getting smaller than usual, I suggest some extra hydration and hay to push things along (stop treats so he'll take in more good-for-him stuff). Make sure he eats and poops normally, even if it is small.


----------



## Jenk (Aug 17, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> 2x5 inch piece of plastic is not great, but at least it wasn't much more. Crumpled up through chewing and ingesting, it'll probably make it through the GI tract within a few days. My bunny ate a 3x3 hole of plastic bag also filled with hay while I was on vacation once. My bunny sitter felt so terrible that he watched my bun overnight for 12 hours straight to make sure he would eat and poop. For days I sifted through bunny poop looking for the plastic to come out the other end but I never found it. I think he probably chewed it up into small enough bits that I couldn't find it in the poop pellets.



My Zoe, who has Cow-pile Syndrome symptoms, once ate a good deal of plastic off of a portion of her(now-retired) litter box.About 2.5 weeks later,she started having problems--e.g., dry, majorly malformed fecals and .

She wound up requiring a large dose of sub-Q's--60cc's is large for her size--as well as motility drugs, Metacam and an antibiotic. Considering her lifelong issues, I really didn't know if she'd survive; she did. 


> If your bun's poop are getting smaller than usual, I suggest some extra hydration and hay to push things along (stop treats so he'll take in more good-for-him stuff). Make sure he eats and poops normally, even if it is small.


I agree withkirbyultra. 

For my other girl, Emma, very watery Critical Care (CC) proves helpful at times. (And, somtimes, she still needs a motility drug.) I find that the CC encourages her to drink a lot of extra water; plus, I believe that the enzymes in CC, though possibly a low amount, don't hurt anything.

Please call your vet for further information, and please keep us posted. We're here for you and Wrigley, Julie. :hug2:


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Aug 17, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> 2x5 inch piece of plastic is not great, but at least it wasn't much more. Crumpled up through chewing and ingesting, it'll probably make it through the GI tract within a few days. My bunny ate a 3x3 hole of plastic bag also filled with hay while I was on vacation once. My bunny sitter felt so terrible that he watched my bun overnight for 12 hours straight to make sure he would eat and poop. For days I sifted through bunny poop looking for the plastic to come out the other end but I never found it. I think he probably chewed it up into small enough bits that I couldn't find it in the poop pellets.
> 
> If your bun's poop are getting smaller than usual, I suggest some extra hydration and hay to push things along (stop treats so he'll take in more good-for-him stuff). Make sure he eats and poops normally, even if it is small.


Ugh, Yes!! I am disecting his poops looking for this plastic, at least I would feel better if I saw some because I would know that it is coming out. I haven't found any though, I'm guessing/hoping that he did chew it up small enough. Actually, his poops look pretty normal again this morning. He atelots of greens this morning with extra water!! HEHE He seems to be acting alright so I guess all I can do is keep him drinking and eating his hay.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2010)

our bunnies feel that the whole world is their to chew on. Commander Bun-Bun loved to chew on the binding of any book in the lower part of our bookshelf--had to go to Walmart and get another child gate.


----------

